# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Νιώθω μόνη..

## em99

Hola guys 
Λοιπόν τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ μόνη. Δεν έχω παρέες καθόλου τώρα έχω χαθεί με όσους φίλους και φίλες είχα, δεν είναι ότι μαλωσα η κάτι απλα απομακρυνθηκαμε. Δεν έχω κοινωνική φοβία πλέον (ίσως να είχα αρκετη στην εφηβεία) και αυτό το καταλαβαίνω επειδή και στη δουλειά δεν νιώθω αμηχανία όταν ειμαι στον ίδιο χώρο με πολύ κόσμο αλλά και στη σαλονικα που έβγαινα που και που μια χαρά ήμουν. Εδώ στη Χίο που πήγα 2 τάξεις Λύκειο θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είχα κρατήσει επαφή με παιδιά από δω που κάναμε παρέα αλλά όχι 
Τι να κάνω για να μην νιώθω μόνη?

----------


## Pithikos

> Hola guys 
> Λοιπόν τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ μόνη. Δεν έχω παρέες καθόλου τώρα έχω χαθεί με όσους φίλους και φίλες είχα, δεν είναι ότι μαλωσα η κάτι απλα απομακρυνθηκαμε. Δεν έχω κοινωνική φοβία πλέον (ίσως να είχα αρκετη στην εφηβεία) και αυτό το καταλαβαίνω επειδή και στη δουλειά δεν νιώθω αμηχανία όταν ειμαι στον ίδιο χώρο με πολύ κόσμο αλλά και στη σαλονικα που έβγαινα που και που μια χαρά ήμουν. Εδώ στη Χίο που πήγα 2 τάξεις Λύκειο θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είχα κρατήσει επαφή με παιδιά από δω που κάναμε παρέα αλλά όχι 
> Τι να κάνω για να μην νιώθω μόνη?


Τα ίδια έχω πάθει και εγώ

----------


## thlimenamatia

πολλοι ειμαστε ετσι.

----------


## Αποστολια

Πολύ μοναξια έχει πεσει παιδιά. Και εγώ το ίδιο νιώθω.

----------


## Dionisis 777

Ναι ειμαστε πολλοι ετσι..βεβαια εμενα ολη αυτη η μοναξια με οδηγησε σε κοινωνικη φοβια και σε ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη..νομιζω πως ολοι με σχολιαζουν εξω στον δρομο κτλπ..αυτο που θα σε συμβουλευα ειναι να βρεις καποια δραστηριοτητα που σου αρεσει..και αν δεν σου ερχεται στο μυαλο καποια ξεκινα διαφορες δραστηριοτητες και κατασταλαξε σε οποια σου ταιριαζει περισσοτερο..ετσι θα ανοιξει και ο κοινωνικος σου κυκλος και θα γνωρισεις νεα ατομα

----------


## Nightshark

> Hola guys 
> Λοιπόν τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ μόνη. Δεν έχω παρέες καθόλου τώρα έχω χαθεί με όσους φίλους και φίλες είχα, δεν είναι ότι μαλωσα η κάτι απλα απομακρυνθηκαμε. Δεν έχω κοινωνική φοβία πλέον (ίσως να είχα αρκετη στην εφηβεία) και αυτό το καταλαβαίνω επειδή και στη δουλειά δεν νιώθω αμηχανία όταν ειμαι στον ίδιο χώρο με πολύ κόσμο αλλά και στη σαλονικα που έβγαινα που και που μια χαρά ήμουν. Εδώ στη Χίο που πήγα 2 τάξεις Λύκειο θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είχα κρατήσει επαφή με παιδιά από δω που κάναμε παρέα αλλά όχι 
> Τι να κάνω για να μην νιώθω μόνη?


Έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ αλλά λόγο στρατού έχω κάνει γνωριμίες κ έχει αλλάξει γενικά η ψυχολογία μου προς το καλύτερο

----------


## george1520

Περα απο την δουλειά.. εχεις αλλες δραστηριότητες που να βλέπεις κι αλλο κόσμο; Εχεις κάποιο χόμπι;

*Ολοι έχουμε τις φασεις μας που είμαστε μόνοι. Μην το βλέπετε τοσο τραγικα. Φτάνει να δίνουμε περιθώριο στους άλλους να τους γνωρίσουμε, να μην απορρίπτουμε το διαφορετικό και γενικά να είμαστε κοινωνικοί. Δεν ταιριάζουμε με όλους

----------


## em99

Τώρα το καλοκαίρι πάω και κάνω μπάνιο σε μια πισίνα ενός ξενοδοχείου δίπλα στο σπίτι και ξαπλώνω για να κάνω μαύρισμα δεν μετράει σαν ασχολία I know αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο. Κάποιες φορες πάω για τρέξιμο and that s it . Γυμναστήριο μπορώ να πηγαίνω καμία φορά I guess. Έτσι και αλλιώς οπότε έρχομαι εδώ πηγαίνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο .

----------


## em99

> Ναι ειμαστε πολλοι ετσι..βεβαια εμενα ολη αυτη η μοναξια με οδηγησε σε κοινωνικη φοβια και σε ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη..νομιζω πως ολοι με σχολιαζουν εξω στον δρομο κτλπ..αυτο που θα σε συμβουλευα ειναι να βρεις καποια δραστηριοτητα που σου αρεσει..και αν δεν σου ερχεται στο μυαλο καποια ξεκινα διαφορες δραστηριοτητες και κατασταλαξε σε οποια σου ταιριαζει περισσοτερο..ετσι θα ανοιξει και ο κοινωνικος σου κυκλος και θα γνωρισεις νεα ατομα


Εγώ δεν είχα και τα καλύτερα βιωματα πάνω στην εφηβεία και πιο μικρή σε σχέση με την οικογένεια μου ( η μαμα μου η νονα μου πχ εχουν ψυχικα προβληματα το εχει πει ειδικος) και αυτά με οδήγησαν στη μοναχικότητα κατά καιρούς που έχω. Μου το χει πει η ειδικός που με εβλεπε αυτό .

----------


## george1520

Στην δουλειά σου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο που να έχετε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα; Να είπατε μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Hola guys 
> Λοιπόν τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ μόνη. Δεν έχω παρέες καθόλου τώρα έχω χαθεί με όσους φίλους και φίλες είχα, δεν είναι ότι μαλωσα η κάτι απλα απομακρυνθηκαμε. Δεν έχω κοινωνική φοβία πλέον (ίσως να είχα αρκετη στην εφηβεία) και αυτό το καταλαβαίνω επειδή και στη δουλειά δεν νιώθω αμηχανία όταν ειμαι στον ίδιο χώρο με πολύ κόσμο αλλά και στη σαλονικα που έβγαινα που και που μια χαρά ήμουν. Εδώ στη Χίο που πήγα 2 τάξεις Λύκειο θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είχα κρατήσει επαφή με παιδιά από δω που κάναμε παρέα αλλά όχι 
> Τι να κάνω για να μην νιώθω μόνη?


Και γω τα ιδια με σενα εχω και γω μοναξιες και θέλω μια σχέση εχω και εγω κοινωνική φοβια την πολεμαω οσο μπορω αλλα δυσκολεύομαι αν θες παρεα εδω ειμαι εγώ αν θα ηθελες να γνωριστούμε; πιστεύω θα βρούμε πολλα κοινα

----------


## Sonia

> Τώρα το καλοκαίρι πάω και κάνω μπάνιο σε μια πισίνα ενός ξενοδοχείου δίπλα στο σπίτι και ξαπλώνω για να κάνω μαύρισμα ������δεν μετράει σαν ασχολία I know ������������αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο. Κάποιες φορες πάω για τρέξιμο and that s it . Γυμναστήριο μπορώ να πηγαίνω καμία φορά I guess. Έτσι και αλλιώς οπότε έρχομαι εδώ πηγαίνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο .


Είναι θετικό που κάνεις κάποια πράγματα που θες και σε ευχαριστούν αντί να κάθεσαι μόνη και να μην κάνεις τίποτα απλά επειδή δεν έχεις παρέες (διότι δυστυχώς πολύς κόσμος σκέφτεται έτσι, λες και πρέπει κάποιος άλλος ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή να τον έχει απ΄το χεράκι).

Ωστόσο αν σου λείπουν οι παρέες θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποια πιο κοινωνική δραστηριότητα. Η έστω να είσαι ανοιχτή σε συζητήσεις εκεί που πας π.χ. με το παιδί στο pool bar ή το κορίτσι στην διπλανή ξαπλώστρα. 
Επίσης το έχω γράψει και σε άλλους, μη φοβάστε να βγείτε μόνοι για ένα καφέ ή ποτό, μπορεί κι εκεί να γνωριστείτε με κόσμο.

----------


## em99

> Στην δουλειά σου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο που να έχετε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα; Να είπατε μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;


Ναι υπάρχει είναι πολύ καλή και έχουμε γίνει φίλες

----------


## little

> Ωστόσο αν σου λείπουν οι παρέες θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποια πιο κοινωνική δραστηριότητα. Η έστω να είσαι ανοιχτή σε συζητήσεις εκεί που πας π.χ. με το παιδί στο pool bar ή το κορίτσι στην διπλανή ξαπλώστρα. 
> Επίσης το έχω γράψει και σε άλλους, μη φοβάστε να βγείτε μόνοι για ένα καφέ ή ποτό, μπορεί κι εκεί να γνωριστείτε με κόσμο.


Τωρα οσα λες ειναι ουτοπικά ποιος θα παει για φαγητο ή ποτο και θα βρει παρεα;
Που το ειδατε αυτο ; Εγω οσες φορες εχω βγει εξω ποτε δεν βρηκα παρεα.

----------


## george1520

Εγω θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που μπορούν και βγαίνουν μονοι τους για φαγητό ή για ποτο !!!

----------


## geodim

Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα είναι να βγαίνεις μόνος σου έξω. Δε χρειάζεται να συνεννοηθείς με κανέναν, πηγαίνεις ακριβώς εκεί που θες, ακριβώς όταν θες και κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις όσο ακριβώς θέλεις  :Smile:  
Το θέμα είναι πως ενώ η μοναξιά ,δηλαδή η ικανότητα να είσαι μόνος με τον εαυτό σου έχει αξία, δεν είναι αρκετό για τους περισσότερους γιατί είμαστε αγελαια όντα εκ φύσεως.

----------


## Sonia

> Τωρα οσα λες ειναι ουτοπικά ποιος θα παει για φαγητο ή ποτο και θα βρει παρεα;
> Που το ειδατε αυτο ; Εγω οσες φορες εχω βγει εξω ποτε δεν βρηκα παρεα.


Εγώ. Δεν θα συμβεί σώνει και καλά με την πρώτη και εξαρτάται και πολύ από το τι σήμα εκπέμπεις εσύ, αν το κυνηγάς και απλά από τύχη.

----------


## little

> Εγώ. Δεν θα συμβεί σώνει και καλά με την πρώτη και εξαρτάται και πολύ από το τι σήμα εκπέμπεις εσύ, αν το κυνηγάς και απλά από τύχη.


Καλα προφανως και δεν εννοω πως θα βγεις μια φορα και θα τυχει. Και εγω παλια εβγαινα συχνα δεν εννοω καθε μερα αλλα πχ 2 φορες την εβδομαδα καλα δεν ειναι; Και ποτε δεν μου ετυχε αυτο που λες.
Μενεις Αθηνα καταρχην;
Αν θες πες μας ενα δυο παραδειγματα για να καταλάβουμε. Εκτος αν εννοεις πεσιμο και απλα σου πε πχ "μπορω να καθίσω μαζι σου;". Να βρεις παρεα δυσκολο ομως εως απιστευτο.

----------


## stefamw

Και γω ειμαι στην ιδια φαση. Ειχα μια παρεα και μοναδικη, απομακρυνθηκαμε μεταξυ μας για τους ταδε λογους απο κει και περα δεν ειχα αλλη παρεα και εμεινα ετσι. Εχω κοινωνικη φοβια επισης, αλλα το να χασεις μια παρεα δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι τρεχει κατι με σενα (αγχος, καταθλιψη, κοινωνικη φοβια κτλ). Σημερα ειναι δυσκολα να κανεις νεες παρεες και πολυ ευκολο να χασεις μια υπαρχουσα. Μενω κοντα στη Θεσσαλονικη οποτε οποιος ενδιαφερεται να γνωριστουμε ολοι οι μοναχικοι ας στειλει.
Μονος δεν εχω βγει ποτε κ δε νομιζω οτι θα το εκανα ποτε ουτε μεθυσμενος, καπου καπου καθομαι σε μαγαζια coffee on the go τυπου Today οπου υπαρχουν και αλλοι που καθονται μονοι τους συνηθως πριν πανε στη δουλεια για ενα καφε οποτε εκει δεν εχω θεμα γιατι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που το κανει.

----------


## Vox

> Τι να κάνω για να μην νιώθω μόνη?


Τι κοινωνικές δραστηριότητες προσφέρει η περιοχή σου;




> Hola guys


Μισό λεπτό να μαντέψω ... είσαι από το Γιβραλτάρ, σωστά;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vox

> πολλοι ειμαστε ετσι.





> Πολύ μοναξια έχει πεσει παιδιά. Και εγώ το ίδιο νιώθω.





> Ναι ειμαστε πολλοι ετσι..


Υπάρχουμε όμως και οι μοναχικοί, που μας αρέσει να μένουμε μόνοι. Αυτή τη στιγμή η λιγοστή «παρέα» που έχω υπερβαίνει αυτό που σηκώνει η ράχη μου.  :Big Grin:  Αλλά εντάξει, δεν πρόκειται να χάσω και το χαμόγελό μου γι' αυτό.  :Smile:

----------


## Vox

> Εγω θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που μπορούν και βγαίνουν μονοι τους για φαγητό ή για ποτο !!!


Για ποιο λόγο; Τι αξιοθαύμαστο έχει αυτό; Πολλές φορές είναι ανάγκη. Π.χ. όταν είμαι σε ταξίδι αναγκαστικά θα φάω μόνος, και μάλιστα πολλές φορές στη σειρά. Μη σου πω ότι είναι και πιο καλά, γιατί δε χρειάζεται να συντονιστώ με κάποιον άλλο ούτε να μιλάω την ώρα του φαγητού. Όταν έχει δείπνο εργασίας, από τη μια έχω την περιέργεια για νέες γαστρονομικές ανακαλύψεις  :Wink: , αλλά από την άλλη είμαι κάπως έτσι  :Frown:  (από μέσα μου βέβαια) λόγω της βαβούρας και της κουβέντας την ώρα του φαγητού.

----------


## Georgewww

Έξω το κάνουν πολλοί να βγουν μόνοι ή και διακοπές να πάνε μόνοι , αλλά εδώ στο ταμπουικο ελλαδισταν ακόμα σκαρφαλώνουμε στα δέντρα για μπανάνες. Μόνο κάνα Starbucks, εγώ επερνα λάπτοπ και αραζα εκεί για το διδακτορικό μου, μέχρι να μου δώσουν γραφείο στο πανεπιστήμιο γιατί σπίτι δεν την πάλευα, αλλά γινόταν τόσο χαμός που καμιά φορά δεν έβρισκες  :Smile: 

Τώρα για βράδυ, δύσκολο, εκεί ακόμα ... τρώμε μπανάνες και κουκουνάρια

----------


## Sonia

> Καλα προφανως και δεν εννοω πως θα βγεις μια φορα και θα τυχει. Και εγω παλια εβγαινα συχνα δεν εννοω καθε μερα αλλα πχ 2 φορες την εβδομαδα καλα δεν ειναι; Και ποτε δεν μου ετυχε αυτο που λες.
> Μενεις Αθηνα καταρχην;
> Αν θες πες μας ενα δυο παραδειγματα για να καταλάβουμε. Εκτος αν εννοεις πεσιμο και απλα σου πε πχ "μπορω να καθίσω μαζι σου;". Να βρεις παρεα δυσκολο ομως εως απιστευτο.


Συγγνώμη, τώρα το είδα αυτό το μήνυμα. Αν θες παραδείγματα θα σου πω. Ήμουν π.χ. σεζόν σε κάποιο μικρό επαρχιακό μέρος και όταν δούλευα απόγευμα τότε, πήγαινα συχνά για καφέ το πρωί σε συγκεκριμένη καφετέρια. Πριν το μεσημέρι νωρίς το πρωί ήταν χαλαρά και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε και σταδιακά γνωρίστηκα αρκετά καλά με την κοπέλα που δούλευε εκεί και γίναμε καλές φίλες. Παρόλο που μιλάω για αρχές 2000 και πλέον με τα χρόνια και τις αποστάσεις τελευταία έχουμε χαθεί, με την κοπέλα αυτή είχαμε στενή φιλία για πολλά χρόνια και έχουμε επαφές ακόμα και όταν βρισκόμαστε στο ίδιο μέρος σίγουρα θα βρεθούμε. 

Άλλο παράδειγμα είμαι σε κάποιο νησί των Κυκλάδων πάλι σεζόν, πηγαίνω σε γειτονική ταβέρνα για φαγητό το βράδυ. Με τον καιρό οι άνθρωποι φιλικοί, ένα βράδυ νωρίς στη σεζόν ακόμα, σχετικά χαλαρά, είχε σε ένα σημείο μία μικρή τηλεόραση για να βλέπει αυτός και κάποιοι γνωστοί του έναν αγώνα. Σε κάποιο τραπέζι κάθονταν 2 μαντραχαλαίοι στην ηλικία μου περίπου να δουν τον αγώνα και τσιμπολογούσαν παράλληλα. Πάω χύμα και τους ρωτάω, παιδιά θα σας πείραζε να καθίσω εδώ να δω κι εγώ τον Ολυμπιακό, δεν θα σας ενοχλήσω. Διστακτικά λένε ναι, μετά είδαν ότι ήξερα από ποδόσφαιρο και πιάσαμε την συζήτηση με αφορμή των αγώνα, χαλαρώσαν, γνωριστήκαμε και κάναμε παρέα συχνά από τότε. Ήδη πήγαινα συχνά σε ένα μπαρ και έπιανα κουβέντα με τον μπάρμαν και κάτι άλλους θαμώνες, μια μέρα ήρθε ο ένας από αυτά τα παιδιά, κάθησε μαζί μου και σταδιακά μου γνώρισε το μισό μαγαζί. Ε, μετά ήταν απλούστατο να κάνω ένα σωρό παρέες στο νησί. 

Άλλο παράδειγμα, σε πόλη του εξωτερικού, πάω για δουλειά για κάποιους μήνες και σύχναζα σε συγκεκριμένες παμπ και μπαρ, με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνω την συζήτηση με τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύαν εκεί. Ήταν ένας τύπος που τον τράκαρα συνεχώς τριγύρω αλλά δεν είχα δώσει και πολύ σημασία, μια μέρα πάω σε ένα χαλαρό live και πιάνω από νωρίς τραπέζι, έρχεται ο σερβιτόρος και μου λέει σε πειράζει να καθίσει εδώ ο τάδε γιατί τον έστησε η παρέα του; Φυσικά και όχι του λέω, κάνει τις συστάσεις, μας αφήνει. Ε, σπάει ο πάγος με κάνα δυο κουβέντες, τώρα αυτός αν τυχόν γούσταρε αρχικά ή όχι δεν ξέρω, πάντως εγώ δεν του άφησα τέτοια περιθώρια, βρεθήκαμε με ένα σωρό κοινά, με κάλεσε στο τάδε gig δυο μέρες μετά, πήγα, γνωρίστηκα εκεί με ένα σωρό κόσμο.

Είμαι πριν κάποια χρόνια σε περιοχή της Αθήνας κάπου τελοςπάντων για αρκετούς μήνες λόγω μίας επέμβασης στην σπονδυλική στήλη. Φοράω για μήνες τον κηδεμόνα μου, κάτι που τραβάει τα βλέμματα εκ των πραγμάτων κι εκεί που αράζω συχνά σε ένα καφέ μπαρ έρχεται μία κοπελιά και λέει να σε ρωτήσω κάτι βρε κοπέλα, τόσο καιρό που σε βλέπω εδώ, τι είναι αυτό; Την εξηγώ και στο μεταξύ ο σερβιτόρος που μάζευε το διπλανό τραπέζι κοντοστέκεται κι ακούει κι αυτός. Ε, συνεχίζουμε την συζήτηση, κάτσε ρε να σε κεράσω ένα ποτό, μη στέκεσαι έτσι της λέω, μιλάμε, βρεθήκαμε και με κοινούς γνωστούς στο τέλος. Ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα, αυτό ήταν. Δεν έχει γίνει κολλητή μου η συγκεκριμένη, αλλά έχουμε από τότε επαφές. Στο μεταξύ με ένα από τα παιδιά ήδη μιλούσαμε αρκετά σε αυτό το καφέ μπαρ, μετά από εκείνη τη μέρα έσπασε ο πάγος και με τον άλλο σερβιτόρο. Ε, αν πήγαινα εκεί για καφέ ή ποτό, ότι ώρα και να ήταν, ήταν σαν να ήξερα από πριν ότι θα έχω παρέα από τα πριν κατά κάποιο τρόπο. 

Έχω πάρα πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα, αν θες ένα τελευταίο, έρχομαι μετά από κάτι χρόνια στον τόπο καταγωγής μου να μείνω εδώ πλέον για αρκετό διάστημα. Συνειδητοποιώ ότι εκτός από την κολλητή μου που λόγω ωραρίων και καταστάσεων δεν είναι πλέον τόσο κολλητή και δεν μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε όσο συχνά θα θέλαμε, δεν έχει μείνει άνθρωπος από αυτούς που κάναμε παλιά παρέα κι αν έχει μείνει είναι σε εντελώς άλλη φάση, οικογενειάρχες οι περισσότεροι και με ενδιαφέροντα εντελώς άλλα από τα δικά μου. Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά παρόλο που είναι το μέρος μικρό και δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές επιλογές, λέω δεν γίνεται να τα βάψουμε και μαύρα.Αρχίζω και βγαίνω λοιπόν σε ένα μπαράκι όπου συχνάζουν κυρίως πιτσιρίκια στα μάτια μου πλέον, εγώ τα θυμόμουν μωρά ας πούμε και τώρα είναι κοτζάμ κοπελάρες και παλλικάρια. Οι περισσότεροι αρχικά λέγαν τι θέλει η θείτσα εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, πιάνω συζήτηση με το παιδί που έχει το μαγαζί λοιπόν και τον θυμόμουν παιδάκι μια εποχή που έμενε σε διπλανό σπίτι από εμάς, λέμε τα νέα μας, κερνάει κάτι ποτά, κάπως το φέρνει σε συζήτηση για ταξίδια, έρχονται κι άλλοι τριγύρω, πυκνώνει ο κόσμος στο μαγαζί, φεύγει ο ιδιοκτήτης να εξυπηρετήσει τον κόσμο κι εγώ βρίσκομαι ξαφνικά να τα πίνω και να συζητάω ως το πρωί με 10 20χρονα γύρω μου. Την άλλη μέρα είμαι αραχτή το μεσημέρι για καφέ απέναντι από τη δουλειά και σκάνε κάποια από τα παιδιά αγουροξυπνημένα και αυθόρμητα έρχονται και κάθονται μαζί μου και αυτό είναι, εδώ και κάποια χρόνια εκτός των άλλων έχω παρέες κάτι παιδιά καμια 10αρια ή 20αρια χρόνια νεώτερα (φυσικά κι άλλες παρέες, αλλά ρωτάς για αυτούς που γνώρισα έξω).

----------


## geodim

Sonia άμα είσαι extrovert οι καταστάσεις που περιγράφεις γίνονται ναι. Αν τώρα δεν είσαι έτσι, το να βγεις μόνο μπορεί να είναι διαδικασία. Το να μιλήσεις με αγνώστους μια ακόμη διαδικασία. και το να καταφέρεις να αντέξεις όλο το βράδυ συζητώντας με αγνώστους...ε μετά θες 2-3 μέρες ησυχίας για να επανέλθεις.

Οπότε ναι ο κανόνας λέει βγαίνουμε για να γνωρίσουμε κόσμο. Απλά για άλλους είναι πιο εύκολο για άλλους πιο δύσκολο.

Δεν είναι απλά θέμα ντροπής δηλαδή η έλλειψης επιλογων.

Αλλά όπως προείπα, συν Αθηνά και χείρα κινει, βγαίνουμε για να προκαλέσουμε και τη μοίρα μας :]

----------


## Sonia

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, έχω διαφωνήσει πολύ με ανθρώπους για αυτό τον διαχωρισμό extrovert/introvert . Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τείνουν προς την μία ή την άλλη πλευρά, αλλά δεν είναι όλα μαύρο ή άσπρο κι επίσης σε διαφορετικές φάσεις της ζωής του ο καθένας και σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα μπορεί να έχει εντελώς διαφορετική συμπεριφορά. Θα σου φανεί περίεργο, αλλά εγώ γενικότερα θεωρώ ότι είμαι πιο πολύ εσωστρεφής σαν χαρακτήρας παρά εξωστρεφής, παρόλο που έχουν υπάρξει φάσεις της ζωής μου που υπήρξα πάρα πολύ κοινωνική. Απλά πιστεύω αυτό που έχω γράψει εδώ πάρα πολλές φορές, ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να καταφέρνει ο καθένας να είναι ευχαριστημένος με τον εαυτό του,να περνάει καλά και μόνος του κι αν κάτι του λείπει ή τον χαλάει, να το δουλεύει ώστε να βελτιωθεί και να αλλάξει την καθημερινότητά του ή πλευρές του εαυτού του που τον χαλάνε.

Τον χειμώνα ας πούμε συνάντησα μια παλιά φίλη η οποία για πάρα πολλά χρόνια δεν περνούσε καλά στην καθημερινότητά της, αλλά αρνούταν να πάρει ρίσκα και να την αλλάξει. Η οικογένειά της ήταν γενικά συντηριτική, η μητέρα της πολύ αυταρχική κι είχε κάποιο θέμα υγείας - όχι τρομερά σοβαρό- και όταν ο πατέρας της πέθανε και σχετικά νέος, την έκανε πολύ ενοχική στο να την αφήσει. Στον τόπο καταγωγής της οι ευκαιρίες για δουλειά και ο τρόπος ζωής είναι πολύ περιορισμένα και η κοπέλα αισθανόταν να ασφυκτιά. Φοβόταν πολύ να κάνει καινούριες γνωριμίες, φοβόταν να πάει κόντρα στα σόγια, χάλασε μέχρι και σχέσεις επειδή μπαίναν στη μέση οι γονείς της κι ο αδερφός της. Όταν της είπα, πολλές φορές, "έλα ρε, όπου γης και πατρίς, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να φύγεις έστω λίγους μήνες, έχεις κονέ και τον τάδε στο τάδε μέρος, έλεος πάνε κι οι σπουδές σου τσάμπα", ξέρεις τι μου είχε απαντήσει τότε πριν χρόνια; "Ρε 'συ Σόνια, εσύ είσαι αλλιώς, εγώ αν ας πούμε βρεθώ μόνη σε ένα αεροδρόμιο και δεν ξέρω που είναι η έξοδος θα πέσω κάτω και θα κλαίω." Το αποτέλεσμα ξέρεις ποιό είναι; Να βρίσκει κάτι δουλειές του κώλου, να την έχουν βάλει να υπογράψει κάτι δάνεια του αδερφού της δανεικά κι αγύριστα, αυτός να έχει φύγει μετανάστης και να έχουν την απαίτηση να τα ξεπληρώνει η ίδια η κοπέλα. Στο μεταξύ με κάτι ελάχιστες φίλες που έχει εκεί, αν έβγαινε έξω και αργούσε λίγο είχε και τη γκρίνια της μαμάς λες κι ήταν κανα παιδιαρέλι κοντά 40 χρονών κοπέλα.

Τον χειμώνα λοιπόν που την συνάντησα, είδα μια άλλη κοπέλα. Είχε μετακομίσει Αθήνα με την σχέση της, είχε γραφτεί σε σεμινάρια για να κάνει επαγγελματικά κάτι καινούριο, είδα μια κοπέλα δυναμική, με τσαμπουκά και πολλές καινούριες παρέες, πρόθυμη να παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες και ρίσκα και να δοκιμάζει καινούρια πράγματα. "Μπορείς να μου ρίξεις μια πολύ μεγάλη μούτζα που εσύ μου τα έλεγες και εγώ έφαγα 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια για το τίποτα" μου είπε. "Τι σκεφτόμουνα και τι φοβόμουνα δεν ξέρω. Έχω περάσει και δύσκολα και τρώω κάτι φρίκες, αλλά θα το παλέψω και πίσω δεν γυρνάω. Την παλιά Θ. ξέχνα την".

Θέλω να πω κι εγώ παλιά ήμουν πολύ πιο ντροπαλή και μπορεί αρχικά να αισθανόμουν άβολα σε κάποιες καταστάσεις. Ωστόσο πάντα το έβλεπα το θέμα πρακτικά: Αν περιμένεις να έρθει κάποιος να σε πάρει από το χεράκι ή να αλλάξει τη ζωή σου για ΄σενα, εθελοτυφλείς. Τι νόημα έχει να κάθομαι μέσα σε τέσσερις τοίχους συνεχώς όταν θα ήθελα να είμαι έξω; Απλά έβγαινα έξω. Πως να θέλω να κάνω παρέες άγνωστη μεταξύ αγνώστων αν δεν προσπαθούσα η ίδια; Το έπαιρνα απόφαση και προσπαθούσα. Παράλληλα όμως όσο γίνεται χωρίς άγχος κι απελπισία. Αν δεν γίνει τη μια μέρα, θα γίνει την άλλη. Στο μεταξυ και με τον εαυτό μου καλά περνάω.

----------


## geodim

Το έχω συζητήσει πολλές φορές αυτό το θέμα και σπάνια κάποιος extrovert καταλαβαίνει τι πάει να πει introvert.
Ένα παράδειγμα είναι πάντα το ότι αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου εγώ/εκείνη/εκείνος το έκανε κλπ και πάντα να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου προς το extrovert γιατί εκεί είναι η ζωή. Καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω τι εννοώ. Μπορούμε να αραδιαζουμε παραδείγματα και επιχειρήματα όσο θες, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι πραγματικότητα. 
Η ζωή δεν είναι μαύρο/άσπρο και υπάρχουν όλες οι αποχρώσεις , και υπάρχουν και αυτές προς το μαύρο και αυτές προς το άσπρο.
Εσύ μπορεί να ήσουν ντροπαλή αλλά να ήθελες πλούσιες και πολλές συναναστροφές και να το πετυχες.
Εγώ με τα χρόνια έγινα κάτι σαν κοινωνικός introvert , αλλά πάντα θα θέλω τον χρόνο μου και τον τόπο μου και τις διαδικασίες μου.

----------


## Sonia

Μα δεν διαφωνώ, ούτε λέω ότι ο άλλος θα πάθει ολική αλλαγή προσωπικότητας ξαφνικά. Ωστόσο αν κάτι θέλεις να το αλλάξεις και να το βελτιώσεις, σταδιακά το κάνεις, δεν κολλάς σε μία ταμπέλα.

----------


## geodim

Ποιος είπε να κολλήσεις οπουδήποτε? Εγώ μιλάω για αποδοχή. Απο το να φας χρόνια για να γίνεις κάτι που δεν έχεις την τάση να είσαι, αποδεξου αυτό που είσαι και ξεκίνα δούλευε από αυτή τη βάση σε αυτά που δεν σου αρέσουν.
Πέρασαν χρόνια για να καταλάβω γιατί οι άλλοι είναι κάπως και εγώ αλλιώς και να το αποδεχτώ κιόλας. 
Για να επανέλθω και στο θέμα όμως, προφανώς άμα νιώθεις μόνος, κάνεις βήματα κοινωνικοποίησης. Απλά χωρίς άγχος και πίεση να γίνει. Άμα δε μάθεις να είσαι καλά και με τον εαυτό σου, δε θα είσαι καλά και με τους άλλους.

----------


## Sonia

Ακριβώς τα ίδια λέμε με άλλα λόγια βασικά.

----------


## geodim

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια λέμε με άλλα λόγια βασικά.


Μπα..αλλά δεν πειράζει, δεν είναι σημαντικό άλλωστε

----------


## Ορέστης

> Συγγνώμη, τώρα το είδα αυτό το μήνυμα. Αν θες παραδείγματα θα σου πω. Ήμουν π.χ. σεζόν σε κάποιο μικρό επαρχιακό μέρος και όταν δούλευα απόγευμα τότε, πήγαινα συχνά για καφέ το πρωί σε συγκεκριμένη καφετέρια. Πριν το μεσημέρι νωρίς το πρωί ήταν χαλαρά και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε και σταδιακά γνωρίστηκα αρκετά καλά με την κοπέλα που δούλευε εκεί και γίναμε καλές φίλες. Παρόλο που μιλάω για αρχές 2000 και πλέον με τα χρόνια και τις αποστάσεις τελευταία έχουμε χαθεί, με την κοπέλα αυτή είχαμε στενή φιλία για πολλά χρόνια και έχουμε επαφές ακόμα και όταν βρισκόμαστε στο ίδιο μέρος σίγουρα θα βρεθούμε. 
> 
> Άλλο παράδειγμα είμαι σε κάποιο νησί των Κυκλάδων πάλι σεζόν, πηγαίνω σε γειτονική ταβέρνα για φαγητό το βράδυ. Με τον καιρό οι άνθρωποι φιλικοί, ένα βράδυ νωρίς στη σεζόν ακόμα, σχετικά χαλαρά, είχε σε ένα σημείο μία μικρή τηλεόραση για να βλέπει αυτός και κάποιοι γνωστοί του έναν αγώνα. Σε κάποιο τραπέζι κάθονταν 2 μαντραχαλαίοι στην ηλικία μου περίπου να δουν τον αγώνα και τσιμπολογούσαν παράλληλα. Πάω χύμα και τους ρωτάω, παιδιά θα σας πείραζε να καθίσω εδώ να δω κι εγώ τον Ολυμπιακό, δεν θα σας ενοχλήσω. Διστακτικά λένε ναι, μετά είδαν ότι ήξερα από ποδόσφαιρο και πιάσαμε την συζήτηση με αφορμή των αγώνα, χαλαρώσαν, γνωριστήκαμε και κάναμε παρέα συχνά από τότε. Ήδη πήγαινα συχνά σε ένα μπαρ και έπιανα κουβέντα με τον μπάρμαν και κάτι άλλους θαμώνες, μια μέρα ήρθε ο ένας από αυτά τα παιδιά, κάθησε μαζί μου και σταδιακά μου γνώρισε το μισό μαγαζί. Ε, μετά ήταν απλούστατο να κάνω ένα σωρό παρέες στο νησί. 
> 
> Άλλο παράδειγμα, σε πόλη του εξωτερικού, πάω για δουλειά για κάποιους μήνες και σύχναζα σε συγκεκριμένες παμπ και μπαρ, με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνω την συζήτηση με τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύαν εκεί. Ήταν ένας τύπος που τον τράκαρα συνεχώς τριγύρω αλλά δεν είχα δώσει και πολύ σημασία, μια μέρα πάω σε ένα χαλαρό live και πιάνω από νωρίς τραπέζι, έρχεται ο σερβιτόρος και μου λέει σε πειράζει να καθίσει εδώ ο τάδε γιατί τον έστησε η παρέα του; Φυσικά και όχι του λέω, κάνει τις συστάσεις, μας αφήνει. Ε, σπάει ο πάγος με κάνα δυο κουβέντες, τώρα αυτός αν τυχόν γούσταρε αρχικά ή όχι δεν ξέρω, πάντως εγώ δεν του άφησα τέτοια περιθώρια, βρεθήκαμε με ένα σωρό κοινά, με κάλεσε στο τάδε gig δυο μέρες μετά, πήγα, γνωρίστηκα εκεί με ένα σωρό κόσμο.
> 
> Είμαι πριν κάποια χρόνια σε περιοχή της Αθήνας κάπου τελοςπάντων για αρκετούς μήνες λόγω μίας επέμβασης στην σπονδυλική στήλη. Φοράω για μήνες τον κηδεμόνα μου, κάτι που τραβάει τα βλέμματα εκ των πραγμάτων κι εκεί που αράζω συχνά σε ένα καφέ μπαρ έρχεται μία κοπελιά και λέει να σε ρωτήσω κάτι βρε κοπέλα, τόσο καιρό που σε βλέπω εδώ, τι είναι αυτό; Την εξηγώ και στο μεταξύ ο σερβιτόρος που μάζευε το διπλανό τραπέζι κοντοστέκεται κι ακούει κι αυτός. Ε, συνεχίζουμε την συζήτηση, κάτσε ρε να σε κεράσω ένα ποτό, μη στέκεσαι έτσι της λέω, μιλάμε, βρεθήκαμε και με κοινούς γνωστούς στο τέλος. Ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα, αυτό ήταν. Δεν έχει γίνει κολλητή μου η συγκεκριμένη, αλλά έχουμε από τότε επαφές. Στο μεταξύ με ένα από τα παιδιά ήδη μιλούσαμε αρκετά σε αυτό το καφέ μπαρ, μετά από εκείνη τη μέρα έσπασε ο πάγος και με τον άλλο σερβιτόρο. Ε, αν πήγαινα εκεί για καφέ ή ποτό, ότι ώρα και να ήταν, ήταν σαν να ήξερα από πριν ότι θα έχω παρέα από τα πριν κατά κάποιο τρόπο. 
> 
> Έχω πάρα πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα, αν θες ένα τελευταίο, έρχομαι μετά από κάτι χρόνια στον τόπο καταγωγής μου να μείνω εδώ πλέον για αρκετό διάστημα. Συνειδητοποιώ ότι εκτός από την κολλητή μου που λόγω ωραρίων και καταστάσεων δεν είναι πλέον τόσο κολλητή και δεν μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε όσο συχνά θα θέλαμε, δεν έχει μείνει άνθρωπος από αυτούς που κάναμε παλιά παρέα κι αν έχει μείνει είναι σε εντελώς άλλη φάση, οικογενειάρχες οι περισσότεροι και με ενδιαφέροντα εντελώς άλλα από τα δικά μου. Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά παρόλο που είναι το μέρος μικρό και δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές επιλογές, λέω δεν γίνεται να τα βάψουμε και μαύρα.Αρχίζω και βγαίνω λοιπόν σε ένα μπαράκι όπου συχνάζουν κυρίως πιτσιρίκια στα μάτια μου πλέον, εγώ τα θυμόμουν μωρά ας πούμε και τώρα είναι κοτζάμ κοπελάρες και παλλικάρια. Οι περισσότεροι αρχικά λέγαν τι θέλει η θείτσα εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, πιάνω συζήτηση με το παιδί που έχει το μαγαζί λοιπόν και τον θυμόμουν παιδάκι μια εποχή που έμενε σε διπλανό σπίτι από εμάς, λέμε τα νέα μας, κερνάει κάτι ποτά, κάπως το φέρνει σε συζήτηση για ταξίδια, έρχονται κι άλλοι τριγύρω, πυκνώνει ο κόσμος στο μαγαζί, φεύγει ο ιδιοκτήτης να εξυπηρετήσει τον κόσμο κι εγώ βρίσκομαι ξαφνικά να τα πίνω και να συζητάω ως το πρωί με 10 20χρονα γύρω μου. Την άλλη μέρα είμαι αραχτή το μεσημέρι για καφέ απέναντι από τη δουλειά και σκάνε κάποια από τα παιδιά αγουροξυπνημένα και αυθόρμητα έρχονται και κάθονται μαζί μου και αυτό είναι, εδώ και κάποια χρόνια εκτός των άλλων έχω παρέες κάτι παιδιά καμια 10αρια ή 20αρια χρόνια νεώτερα (φυσικά κι άλλες παρέες, αλλά ρωτάς για αυτούς που γνώρισα έξω).


Ομορφες ιστοριες που απιδεικνυουν ποσες πολλες ευκαιριες για γνωριμιες εχουν οι γυναικες.

----------


## Sonia

Κάνεις λάθος,δεν είναι θέμα φύλου,είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς και συγκυριών.

----------


## geodim

> Κάνεις λάθος,δεν είναι θέμα φύλου,είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς και συγκυριών.


Στην ελληνική κοινωνία υπάρχουν το ανδρικό και το γυναικείο πρότυπο που αναπαράγεται από τα μηντια και οι στερεοτυπικες τους εκδόσεις που εκφράζουν τα ελληνικά έθιμα για τους παραδοσιακούς ρόλους άνδρα/γυναίκα. Όσο αυτά υπάρχουν, θα είναι ΚΑΙ ζήτημα φύλου.
Θα φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα για να δεις ότι αυτό που λες είναι λάθος. Είναι σα να λεμε πως δεν έχει σημασία το φύλο στον μισθό που θα πάρεις σε μια δουλειά αλλά οι ικανότητες σου και η μισθολογική πολιτική μιας εταιρείας.
Οι μελέτες όμως είναι αμείλικτες και λένε ότι μια γυναίκα πληρώνεται 20% λιγότερο από έναν άνδρα για την ίδια θέση εργασίας και τα ίδια προσόντα/αρμοδιότητες.
Μην κρίνεις εξ'ιδιων τα αλλότρια λοιπόν

----------


## Sonia

Κρίνω από αρκετά άτομα στο περιβάλλον μου που προσπαθούν και κάνουν αλλαγές σε ότι τους δυσαρεστεί και τα καταφέρνουν. Έχω φίλους που έχουν κάνει ακριβώς ότι περιγράφω πιο πάνω και έχουν γνωριστεί με κόσμο και ζουν την ζωή τους. Το έχουν ξεπεράσει αυτό το τι σκατά λέει η κοινωνία και ο κόσμος και πως κάποιοι κρίνουν αυτά που κάνουν. Κρατάνε τα θετικά.Κι ας είναι η ελληνική κοινωνία όπως είναι. Σε τόσα μηνύματα προσπαθώ να πω ότι οι αλλαγές ξεκινάνε από εμάς και εσείς τα ρίχνετε όλα στον παλιόκοσμο και στην παλιοκοινωνία. Έχει γίνει πολύ κουραστικό. Καθίστε λοιπόν να κοιτάτε τα τοίχια, αλλά μην τα ρίχνετε στους άλλους μονίμως και μην αμφισβητείτε ότι υπάρχει και κόσμος που σκέφτεται διαφορετικά και τα καταφέρνει.

----------


## geodim

Ναι βρε και εγώ προσπαθώ και έχω μια χαρά κοινωνική ζωή. Αλλά το έχω ζήσει αυτό που σου λέει και ο άλλος, το να γνωρίσεις τυχαία άτομα είναι κάπως πιο δύσκολο αν είσαι άντρας. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα στερεότυπα πχ μια γυναίκα που είναι υπερβαρη μπορεί να βγαίνει κάθε μέρα και να μην την πλησιάζει κανένας και μια όμορφη να πιάνει κουβέντα στο πι και φι. Επειδή έχω φίλες γυναίκες (και οχι 1-2 μόνο) όταν έχει τύχει να προκύψει ως συζήτηση, κάποιες δεν το πιάνουν και απαντάνε "όχι αποκλείεται" ή "τι, σοβαρά?" γιατί όλη τους τη ζωή έχουν μάθει να τις αποδέχονται σε παρέες. Βέβαια παίζει και το ανάποδο, να θέλουν να βγουν μόνες τους για έναν καφέ ή ποτό και να μην βρίσκουν ησυχία εξ'αιτίας των στερεοτύπων άντρα/γυναίκα.
Η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο οτι όπως το θέτεις, είναι ατομικό ζήτημα του καθενός και τα σύνολα με τους κανόνες τους και τα έθιμά τους δεν πολυπαίζουν ρόλο. Σόρυ αλλά είμαστε αγελαία όντα και όχι μόνο ατομικότητες και τους κανόνες δεν τους θέτουμε εμείς μόνοι μας. Αν η ελληνική κοινωνία έχει πρότυπα και στερεότυπα, όσο εγώ και να χτυπιέμαι το πολύ πολύ να βρω άτομα σαν εμένα που να μην τα πολυγουστάρουν και να ταιριάξουμε. Να βγω χύμα στο κύμα και σε 1 μήνα να έχω χτίσει κοινωνική ζωή με παρέες, κάπως δύσκολο το βλέπω, ειδικά για άτομα εδώ μέσα με άγχος, κατάθλιψη, αγοραφοβίες και κοινωνικές φοβίες. 
Εν κατακλείδι, ναι όλα από εμάς αρχίζουν, ζούμε σε κοινωνικά σύνολα όμως που μας επηρεάζουν. Κάποιοι έχουν αβαντάζ λόγω εμφάνισης, ιδιοσυγκρασίας και εμπειριών, κάποιοι όχι. Όλοι οφείλουμε να προσπαθήσουμε για καλύτερη κοινωνική ζωή και όλοι αξίζει να την έχουμε.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κάνεις λάθος,δεν είναι θέμα φύλου,είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς και συγκυριών.


Ελα βρε Σονια... Ενας μονος αντρας προκαλει αντιπαθεια στους αλλους. Τον αποφευγουν, οχι να του μιλανε και απο μονοι τους. Και δε μιλαω θεωρητικα. Βγαινω και ξερω. 

Επισης δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι σε επαγγελματα που αφορουν συναναστροφη με κοσμο βαζουν εμφανισιμες γυναικες. Ειναι πιο αποδεκτες.

----------


## Ορέστης

Geo παντου ισχυουν αυτα, στην Ελλαδα περισσοτερο. Αγγλια οταν σπουδαζα, μονος μου γυρναγα, ειχα πιασει ομως και με ντοπιους καποιες συζητησεις. Ελλαδα οταν ημουν διακοπες δεν μιλησα με κανεναν, ουτε Ελληνα, ουτε ξενο. Ισως φταιει και η ηλικια βεβαια. Και γενικα τα βλεμματα ηταν αποδιωκτικα. Τους ενοχλουσε και που καθομουν στο μπαλκονι μου.

----------


## Sonia

Ορέστη, δεν μπορεί ο καθένας μας να αλλάξει όλον τον κόσμο και τις προκαταλήψεις του, την προσωπική του κατάσταση μπορεί να αλλάξει. Ο κολλητός μου ας πούμε έχει βρεθεί ακριβώς στην ίδια φάση με εμένα άπειρες φορές. Κι αυτός ήταν ένα πολύ ντροπαλό παιδί όταν τον γνώρισα. Με τα χρόνια έχει γίνει πολύ πιο κοινωνικός, πιο κοινωνικός από εμένα και πραγματικά ότι περιγράφω πιο πάνω το έχει κάνει κι αυτός. Σεζόν, μόνος εξωτερικό, εξόδους για ποτό μόνος κτλ.

Μην νομίζεις ότι δεν τα έχω αντιμετωπίσει αυτά που περιγράφεις, χρειάζεται μια στοχοπροσήλωση όμως, ξέρω ότι πολύς κόσμος με θεωρεί αντιπαθητική και περίεργη, αλλά και τι να κάνω, να κάτσω να σκάσω; Και στη δουλειά έχω αντιμετωπίσει πολλές προκαταλήψεις, δεν είμαι καμια μ*νάρα, 100+κιλά γαϊδούρα είμαι. Αλλά όταν τα πας καλά και προσπαθείς και διεκδικείς το δίκιο σου τους το βουλώνεις, έχει τύχει να έχω τρομερή κόντρα με διευθυντή σε παλιά μου δουλειά, μέχρι που για σπάσιμο έφερε συν-υπέυθυνο ένα φίλο του στο τμήμα με ίδιο, ίσως και καλύτερο μισθό από το δικό μου. Το ποιός δούλευε καλύτερα φάνηκε, πήγα και διεκδίκησα το δίκιο μου στον γενικό διευθυντή του ομίλου κι εγώ και δικαιώθηκα. Και ο "συνυπεύθυνος" την άλλη χρονιά πήρε τον πούλο κι εγώ πήρα αύξηση και στο τέλος εκείνης της σεζόν μου έδωσαν από μόνοι τους bonus 3 επιπλέον μισθούς και ο διευθυντής συμμαζεύτηκε. Τις καταστάσεις πρέπει να τις παλεύεις, να βελτιώνεις τη δική σου ζωή και να διεκδικείς αυτό που σου αξίζει να πάρεις. Αν μένεις μόνο στην αδικία και στο πως σκέφτεται ο κόσμος δεν πας πουθενά, σε μεγάλο βαθμό όλα είναι στο μυαλό.

Θυμάσαι κι εσύ πόσο είχες προβληματιστεί πέρισυ για το αν θα πας διακοπές και μη συμβεί το ένα και το άλλο; Φέτος που έκανες το βήμα τι συνέβη τελικά; Δεν ήταν καλύτερα που πήγες από το να κάθεσαι σπίτι; Το τόλμησες και αυτό έχει αξία από μόνο του. Ένα βήμα τη φορά, κάνουμε προόδους. Κι αν πέσεις θα ξανασηκωθείς. Κι όσο πιο πολλές εμπειρίες μαζεύεις, όλο και κάτι μαθαίνεις κι από τα καλά και από τα άσχημα και βελτιώνεσαι σαν άνθρωπος και ξεπερνάς κολλήματα και αποκτάς μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση. Δεν γίνεται από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη, αλλά γίνεται.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σονια καλα ολα αυτα, αλλα δεν πρεπει ο καθενας μας να εχει ρεαλιστικες προσδοκιες; Δε μπορουμε να ζουμε σε ενα συννεφακι αισιοδοξιας. Εγω θελω να γραφτω σε μια σχολη, αλλα θα πρεπει να ειμαι προετοιμασμενος να εκτεθω και να αντιμετωπισω την κοινωνικη απορριψη. Αλλος θελει να πηγαινει στα μπαρ, θα πρεπει να ειναι προετοιμασμενος να δει ενοχλημενα βλεμματα, μπορει πηγαινει χρονια αν θελει, αλλα δε θα του μιλησει κανεις. Αν ο σκοπος του ειναι το τελευταιο, ισως πρεπει να αλλαξει στρατηγικη.

----------


## Sonia

Aπό την άλλη να μη ζούμε και σε συννεφάκι απαισιοδοξίας όμως και να μη προκαταβάλουμε καταστάσεις. Δεν είναι όλα μαύρο ή άσπρο.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα κι απο μενα !
em99 ! αληθεια, εισαι μεσα?δεν ξερω αν θα διαβασεις αυτο που ακολουθει ,το ευχομαι διοτις εσενα αφορα το θεμα.
Η μοναξια ειναι ασχημο συναισθημα, η υγεια του ανθρωπου επιρεαζεται κατα πολυ απο την κοινωνικη του ζωη, απο την φυση μας ειμαστε ατομα οπου ζουσαμε και ζουμε σε νομαδες εξαρχης και σε κοινωνιες ακολουθος.Αρα δεν ειναι παραλογο αυτο που ζητας.
Ομως συμφορμιτισα μου, η μερικη μοναχικη ζωη για ορισμενη χρονικη διαρκεια μπορει να σου προσφερει πολλα ψυχικα "αγαθα", οταν μαθαινεις να ζεις μονος σου, πρωτα απο ολα να μπορεις να εισαι αυταρχης, κι επειδη εσυ δουλευεις και ζεις μονη σου αυτο το χεις κερδισει και ειναι μεγαλη αρετη για την εποχη μας. Ακολουθουν και αλλα "αγαθα" που σου προσφερει η μοναξια, οπως η ενασχολιση με τον εαυτο σου, σε ολα τα επιπεδα ,απο τη γυμναστικη και την υγεια σου μεχρι την περιποιηση και ομορφια σου. Πνευματικα ! με το διαβασμα βιβλιων επιστημονικου περιεχομενου ως και καλητεχνικου. Ενα ποιημα μπορει να σε "ταξιδεψει" σε μεροι που κανενα ταξιδιοτικο γραφειο δεν μπορει να σε παει.
Η μοναξια -χωρις υπερβολες βεβαια - σου προσφερει την ευκερεια να "μαθεις" τον εαυτο σου, να "σκαψεις" μεσα στην ψυχη σου και να ξεσκεπασεις κρυφες σου επιθυμιες! οπου μεσα στην βαβουρα και στην κοπαδοποιηση της κοσμικης μας ζωης τις εχουμε κρυψει αφου δεν τεριαζουν με το κοπαδι! οταν εισαι μονος βγαινουν ανεπιρεαστες και γνησια δικες σου οι επιθυμιες σου!!! αυτο που ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ειναι πραγματικα δικο σου! 
Ολα τα παραπανω αλλα και το να περνας ομορφα κανουν την ψυχη σου να γεμισει αγαπη για σενα! Τωτες μπορεις να προσφερεις αγαπη σε αλλον ανθρωπο,μονο οταν εχεις γεμισει αγαπη μεσα σου!
Βεβαια , μεσα στον αγωνα και στο ψαξυμο μπορει να γινει το αναποδο,να γεμισεις μισος! η να ξεκαθαρησεις την απεχθια σου προς την ζωη! 
Οτι και να ειναι το καλο ειναι οτι θα ειναι ξεκαθαρο και αληθεινο!

----------

